# The heaven that we look for



## MW (Jun 2, 2011)

Thomas Manton, Works, 19:173:



> This is that which we hope shall be completed in heaven, and therefore it must be endeavoured here: 1 John 3:2, “We shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is;” and Ps. 17:15, “When I awake, I shall be satisfied with thy likeness;” that is, when I awake out of the sleep of death. The heaven that we look for is such a vision as maketh way for assimilation, and such an assimilation to God as maketh way for complete satisfaction and blessedness in him. All sight of God is transforming. That sight that we have of him in the gospel mortifieth sin; but that sight that we have of him in heaven nullifieth sin, and causeth a more perfect resemblance of him and likeness to him. And this must needs breed satisfaction, for beyond God there is nothing to be sought after; and if we be as God, so far as creatures are capable, we must needs be completely happy. Well, then, since we hope for this in heaven, the resemblance must be begun here; for God carrieth on his work by degrees, and doth dispose and fit us for that estate which he will translate us into. If we expect it hereafter, we must endeavour it now, and grow more like God every day; and the more we are so, the nearer we approach to our final perfection; as rivers widen themselves by degrees, till with a full mouth they run into the ocean.


----------



## mvdm (Jun 3, 2011)

How beautiful! Even as we traverse this vale of tears below, it is truly "good news" to know not only of Christ's past accomplished work on the cross, but also to savor His ongoing transformative work making us fit for heaven. What a comfort. Thank you for sharing this quote.


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jun 3, 2011)

You know, when I start to think about what heaven will be like; It's like me trying to ponder quantum physics. I simply can't wrap my mind around it; I believe because of our natural sin barrier. I can't picture a place where there will be no more need or want to learn or read books, or where there will be no more conflict or pride or wanting things. It's just so "different" then our reality now. I mean even when I'm in worship, I'm often really not in the spirit. 

It's often sad when you hear other peoples perception of heaven..... a place where they can have everything "they" want; a place without God. I beautiful river and log cabin where one can spend the rest of their day's trout fishing with a dog that never dies.  

It's kind of hard for one to hear what heaven is like from Revelations, where the host of people are continually singing praises to God... people think, I don't want that, I want what I want! Who wants to be stuck praising God everyday? 

I guess that's why sanctification is so hard for us. It really is very hard to turn away from ourselves and towards Christ. 

Just some thoughts


----------

